# Akihabara District Overhaul



## Xiammes (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm here to tell you guys about the future of the Akihabara District.

There are two aspects about this overhaul, first all series that have ended will be getting their own subsection in both the library and tv channel. This is for organizational purposes and a way to streamline the second aspect, which is that all threads are going to be getting a proper opening post. Images, staff information, promotional videos/content will be added to each active thread.

To get into specifics for the Library, any series that doesn't have publication schedule will be moved to the new subsection, as well as any thread that hasn't had a post in a year will be moved. The TV channel, anything that is completed will be moving to the new subsection, if the anime has a up and coming season or hasn't aired yet, then it will be remaining in the main section.

If a older series is getting a new publication or season but is in the subsection for completed series, make a post in the thread sourcing your info and contact a moderator and we can move the thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 3, 2016)

how many times has that general area of the forum been reworked already in the last 2 years


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 3, 2016)

A few times, most of them necessary, its about time we groomed it.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2016)

wat said:


> how many times has that general area of the forum been reworked already in the last 2 years



They have to keep up appearances that they're actually doing something.


----------



## Yak (Aug 4, 2016)

wat said:


> how many times has that general area of the forum been reworked already in the last 2 years



Well it is the major focus of this forum. What else would you need to work on? The Naruto section? Bleach? One Piece? Those things are either ended, close to ending or at least implemented into the forum for long enough that they don't need much tinkering with. Social sections are secondary on NF and have always been. The focus was always on manga and anime first.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 4, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> This is for organizational purposes and a way to streamline the second aspect, which is that all threads are going to be getting a proper opening post. Images, staff information, promotional videos/content will be added to each active thread.


this is one HUGE pile of job tbh
making a pre-set list of obligatory lines would ease the thing in future
Iunno maybe you'll need some help, like looking for posters and first pages or smth? I may try to help if I am in the city at that time, having internet


----------



## Yak (Aug 4, 2016)

Catamount said:


> this is one HUGE pile of job tbh
> making a pre-set list of obligatory lines would ease the thing in future
> Iunno maybe you'll need some help, like looking for posters and first pages or smth? I may try to help if I am in the city at that time, having internet



Help is always welcome, especially for editing the opening post of every single (or nearly every) series thread under a set layout. I guess I could post a list of all the threads in question, at least for the manga series.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 4, 2016)

Well I think that fans of the series would gladly help.
Like you can post in each of the active threads the layout and I bet some people would agree to fill them in gladly. It's about the representation of their favorite series after all.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 4, 2016)

Well it sounds fair enough to me.

It's useless to keep HxH a separate section for ex.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 4, 2016)

How about a contest section? I'm sure it will work out great.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2016)

I guess its time I get off my lazy ass. 



Catamount said:


> Well I think that fans of the series would gladly help.
> Like you can post in each of the active threads the layout and I bet some people would agree to fill them in gladly. It's about the representation of their favorite series after all.



You still looking to help? I'm going to be making a thread in the Akihabara Lounge about scrounging up some support.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 14, 2016)

Unfortunately not, new job is keeping me hella busy, sorry


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Unfortunately not, new job is keeping me hella busy, sorry



Its fine


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 15, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I guess its time I get off my lazy ass.
> 
> 
> 
> You still looking to help? I'm going to be making a thread in the Akihabara Lounge about scrounging up some support.



Don't you have enough mods for this shit? you gotta be joking.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 15, 2016)

Vino said:


> Don't you have enough mods for this shit? you gotta be joking.



Which mods would those be?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 15, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Which mods would those be?


@Blue
@Para
@OniTasku
@Shroomsday
@Megaharrison
@Robotkiller
@Vegeta
@ane
@Kitsune
@Zaru
@Coldelia
@forkshy
@Suzuhiko
@flower heathen
@Harlita
@Iria
@Splintered
@Rhaella
@Kenneth
@Xin
@Lovewitches
@Amaretti
@Distracted
@Atlantic
@Blind Itachi
@Trinity of Men
@Castiel
@Winchester Gospel
@Watatsumi
@Commander Red
@Hef
@Furiosa
@MechaTC
@Kri
@halfhearted
@Memos
@Grrblt
@Daenerys Stormborn
@SaiST
@sunshine and gasoline
@Chamcham Trigger
@Kagakusha
@Dream
@EvilMoogle
@Hexa
@Geg
@heartsutra
@Comic Book Guy
@Hiroshi
@Felt
@Vandal Savage
@occasionalutopia
@Ms. Jove 
@Greed
@Juli
@KaiserWombat
@KamiKazi
@Kira Yamato
@Mbxx
@Mist Puppet
@Naruko
@Naruto
@Dragonus Nesha
@NudeShroom
@Parallax
@Patchouli
@nigggs
@Mori`
@Random Member
@Reznor
@Rinoa
@Serp
@Shunsui
@StrawHat4Life
@Sunrider
@Taxman
@Crowe
@Tazmo
@delirium
@Ultimate Deathsaurer
@VoodooKek
@Clay
@Xelloss
@Ernel32.dll
@Xiammes
@Yakushi Kabuto
@Spy_Smasher
@less
@Vash
@vervex
@Mizura
@Axass
@Chainer
@Del
@Esponer
@FitzChivalry
@Genesis
@JJ
@Mugen
@murasex
@Ruri
@Shiron
@Stealth Tomato
@Suu
@TenshiOni
@Yondaime
@Azure Flame Fright
@Bass
@Benny
@destroy_musick
@Donkey Show
@Dream Brother
@Emperor Joker
@Faye Valentine
@Feathers!
@Final Ultima
@Gold Knight
@Green Lantern
@Hokage Naruto
@horsdhaleine
@IBU
@Ichimaru Gin
@Id
@Jackal Iscariot
@Jello Biafra
@Jiraiya
@Kamen Rider Ryoma
@Keollyn
@Lacus Clyne
@Lexiefaye
@Marsala
@Mecha-Kisame 
@mow
@nah-nah
@njt
@Nyarlathotep
@Odlam
@Orihime
@PATMAN
@QuoNina
@Ryu
@sel
@skillustrate
@Spell
@Aphrodite
@StoneWalker
@The Space Cowboy
@Toby
@Tomato Sauce
@Tsukiyomi
@Utz
@Uzumaki Naruto
@willyvereb
@Wrath
@ez
@Nighty
@Saru
@Asriel
@Roadagain
@Handsome Yak
@convict
@Marco
@Law
@MusubiKazesaru
@Platypus
@mr_shadow
@Amanda
@LazyWaka
@Kai
@Marcelle.B


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 15, 2016)

Thats a cool list, but none of them are obligated to help. Some other mods have volunteered to help, but its not enough to handle this on our own.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 15, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Thats a cool list, but none of them are obligated to help. Some other mods have volunteered to help, but its not enough to handle this on our own.


Mod more people, it's your specialty.


----------

